# Ritzel wechseln



## ActionBarbie (17. September 2011)

So Mädels, ich bin es leid immer andere zu fragen, deswegen will ich mir jetzt das passende Werkzeug kaufen:

Was brauche ich ausser einer Kettenpeitsche noch um eine Casette abzuziehen bzw. festzuschrauben?


----------



## Silvermoon (17. September 2011)

Entweder ein Zahnkranzwerkzeug (ist ein Aufsatz - kann in Kombination mit einem normalen Maulschlüssel benutzt werden) wie z.b das hier von Park Tool: 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15529_Zahnkranzwerkzeug-FR-5-G-.html
oder ein Zahnkranzabzieher wie hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p5198_Zahnkranzabzieher-Lock-Out-BTL-12-.html
Sollte natürlich passend zu deiner verbauten Kassette sein.


... und ein paar dicke Muskeln 

Sonst nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. September 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... und ein paar dicke Muskeln
> 
> Sonst nix



Doch... einen langen Hebel 
Dann kannst du dir die dicken Muskeln schenken.

Nimm am besten den Aufsatz (silvermoons erster Link) und kauf dir dazu im Baumarkt den längsten Maul- oder Ringschlüssel, den du kriegen kannst. Ebenfalls bei der Kettenpeitsche: die mit dem längsten Griff nehmen.

Bei ganz störrischen Fällen keil ich das Laufrad irgendwo in einer Ecke ein und stell mich mit den Füßen auf das Werkzeug drauf. So ging's bisher noch immer.

Am besten halt beim Anziehen der Kassette mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel arbeiten (40 Nm), und den Verschlussring der Kassette leicht mit Montagepaste bestreichen, dass nichts fest gammelt. So hast du dann beim nächsten Kassettenwechsel auch weniger Probleme, die Kassette ab zu bekommen.
PS: damit der Kassettenabzieher auch an einen Drehmo passt, darauf achten, dass er eine Vierkantaufnahme hat. Z.B. der hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...enabnehmer-Werkstattausfuehrung-TL-LR10-.html


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. September 2011)

Danke Mädels, ihr seit super!

Einen Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich leider nicht  kann man das Ritzel auch ohne wieder ordentlich festziehen? 40 NM sind ja schon ne Ansage.


----------



## bodenkontakt (18. September 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Danke Mädels, ihr seit super!
> 
> Einen Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich leider nicht  kann man das Ritzel auch ohne wieder ordentlich festziehen? 40 NM sind ja schon ne Ansage.


 
Moin!
Geht problemlos ohne. Seitdem ich einen benutze, habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich das Teil früher viel zu fest angezogen habe. Hat den Kassetten aber nie geschadet. 40NM sind daher nicht soooo viel.


----------

